# LONG TIME NO PICS! Memphis and Maya!



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello everyone! It's been ages since I've been on, do you even remember me?! 

Here are some pics of my flock from the past few days & weeks, enjoy! Maya is the pied and Memphis is the really light pied (looks like normal grey)...













































having a bath 























































I hope you liked them 

Kirby


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Great photo's Maya is such a good flyer! there both soo cute


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd say long time to pics lol. i love seeing pics of these two. They always look so happy


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

liked them??.. loved them!!!!

how cute!! sure been missing them since a while now... don´t be a strager will ya


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone  Im glad you like them!

ps- I never noticed before, but look at the pic of Maya having a bath, there is a rainbow in themist!  LOL

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i see the rainbow to i think. Its by her pretty little tail?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yup it is!

Kirby


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are a beautiful couple. The love the 3rd last photo, chubby cheeks hehe.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I LOVED THEM! I'm in love with flying tiels! I loved the other pics as well-they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pictures Kirby nice to see you around again


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

For welcoming me back and the compliments of my flock. They are gorgeous, yes, and yah, they know it :blush: hehe!

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice to see them again!  They're looking just as pretty as ever.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You know what I just thought about..I remember you having a pearl girl (I think the one is your avatar)..or am I confused?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are great photos I LOVE it when you get photos of them in flight, I have never got one of Earl and Little Bill though


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> You know what I just thought about..I remember you having a pearl girl (I think the one is your avatar)..or am I confused?


That was Disney, who was meant to be a mate for Maya (then Diego), i think they seriously didn't get along so it was better for everyone that Disney went back to the breeder. Is that right Nathan? I can't remember the details properly.:blush:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It's a shame they didn't get along!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow what amazing shots!
your babies are such sweeties!
love the flight piks and the wee rainbow (but, dont we all)
Memphis looks to me like he is 'split' to pied


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I love your tiel and that little rainbow is cute..


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

A Rainbow!! WOW!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

lol thanks everyone!  Im glad you guys like them!

Memphis appears to be split to pied, yes. But he is infact a light pied. He has various patches of yellow on his body, and has a white toenail, as well as patchy (grey and pink) feetsies... which are indicators that he is a pied not just split  He may also be split to cinnamon, whiteface, and pearl. However we are not 100% (there were eggs on the aviary floor at the breeders place. She put them under various pairs that already had eggs, and lost track of which baby was from which parents. The nest he grew up in was a split to pied male, and a cinnamon pearl whiteface split pied. So ti makes sense that he is a light pied grey... but we are not 100% certain he's from them or not. We will see when they breed!).

Yes I did have a cinnamon pearl (split wf) baby girl named Disney. She was just gorgeous, and such a cuddle bug. Sadly they hated eachother basically, and I was not allowed from my parents to have 2 tiel cages. I did not want to risk them severely fighting, so I traded her for Memphis. Im lucky I did, as Disney is still being spoiled wrotten, Memphis loves Maya, and there are no fights with anyone. It worked out way better this way, however I would have loved to keep Disney, she was my baby  You can see her pics in my album (on this forum)... She was a cutie thats for sure!

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Of course everyone likes them, they are so gorgeous


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

hehe thanks 

Check out their breeding journal! I updated it 5 minutes ago  

Kirby


----------

